# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Mesuesja abuzon seksualisht me tete nxenes te saj.

## DYDRINAS

Mesuesja beri seks me tete nxenes te saj.

Nje mesuese ne Alabama ka bere seks me tete nxenes te saj. Djmete jane te moshes nen 16 vjecare dhe jane lojtare te nje klubi bejsbolli.

Seks ne shtepite e nxenesve.

Julie Pritchett (34) jipte mesim ne nje shkolle ne Birmingham, Alabama. Sapo u mor vesh historia e saj, ajo nderroi numrin e telefonit.

Ajo merrej dhe me aktivitetet sportive ne shkolle. Sipas policise ajo nisi nje marredhenie me nje djale 15 vjecar, qe ishte lojtar i ekipit te bejsbollit.

Por ajo nuk u ndal vetem tek ai, por pati marredhenie dhe me shtate djem te tjere te shkolles, qe te gjithe lojtare te bejsbollit.

Ajo i kryente marredheniet ne shkolle ose ne shtepite e tyre, ne kohen kur prinderit e tyre nuk ishin aty.

Ajo akuzohet tani per keqtrajtim seksual te djemve nen moshen 16 vjecare dhe rrezikon deri 20 vite burgim.



(vsv)

24/06/08 18u01

hln

----------


## xfiles

Sa keq qe nuk e kam patur une mesuese kete kur isha ne 8 vjeçare.

----------


## _Mersin_

Ne cmoshe te filloj puberteti ty ? Se tani i kane bere 8 vjecaret me 9 klase.lol

----------


## GeNi_25

Kjo po qe eshte edukat seksuale

Çfare abuzimi ka ketu ku dihet qe gjyshet tona martoheshin qe 12 -13 vjeç apo djemte kur arrinin pjekurine fizike?

Poshte ligji amerikan,

----------


## Blue_sky

> Çfare abuzimi ka ketu ku dihet qe gjyshet tona martoheshin qe 12 -13 vjeç apo djemte kur arrinin pjekurine fizike?


Gjyshet tuaja jane martuar ne ate moshe por me djem poashtu adoleshente. Pra mes dy njerez pak a shume te se njejtes moshe nga rendon ajo pesha e abuzimit te njeres pale.  Kjo tipja eshte femer e pjekur, me goxha mungesa principesh ne shpine qe jargavitet ne adoleshente. Kjo eshte pedofile.

Sado qe te jeni te influencuar nga ajo aura e maskilitetit, cuna, ajo femer ka abuzuar seksualisht dhe s'besoj qe ndonjeri nga ju do donte qe t'i ndodhte femijes te tije.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

perderisa ata 7 a 8 sa ishin, kane mundur te bjen sex, pse ta denojne ket mesuesen e djegur per sex, duhet ta stimulojne-jo ta akuzojne e denojne.
i bashkangjitem Genit, posht ligji amerikan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Sado qe te jeni te influencuar nga ajo aura e maskilitetit, cuna, ajo femer ka abuzuar seksualisht dhe s'besoj qe ndonjeri nga ju do donte qe t'i ndodhte femijes te tije.


kjo eshte e vertete, sado themi per veten qe nuk do e kishim problem por femijes tim nuk do doja kurre ti ndodhte.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> kjo eshte e vertete, sado themi per veten qe nuk do e kishim problem por femijes tim nuk do doja kurre ti ndodhte.


pse more njeri, mos t'i ndodhte.... shume Amerikan, i degrgojne femijet e tyre neper shtepi publike qysh ne moshen 15-16, keshtu duhet.

----------


## dibrani2006

> Mesuesja beri seks me tete nxenes te saj.



Tani me.... kjo eshte nje tradite globale nuk eshte per tu befasuar.

----------


## Apollyon

> Sado qe te jeni te influencuar nga ajo aura e maskilitetit, cuna, ajo femer ka abuzuar seksualisht dhe s'besoj qe ndonjeri nga ju do donte qe t'i ndodhte femijes te tije.


Kur te me behet cuni 15 vjec, ose te kape mesuen edhe te beje seks me te, ose do i gjeje babi dashnore. Cuni im kur te behet 15 vjec, duhet te pakten ti kete kalu 4 te dashura, se ndryshe do dyshoj se eshte djali im.

----------


## xfiles

> pse more njeri, mos t'i ndodhte.... shume Amerikan, i degrgojne femijet e tyre neper shtepi publike qysh ne moshen 15-16, keshtu duhet.


Ketu po flasim per nje cun me nje grua, jo me nje moshatare.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ketu po flasim per nje cun me nje grua, jo me nje moshatare


Po. Ku qendron e keqja? 

Femrat 30 vjecare jan 100 her me te mira ne seks se 18 vjecaret ca thu ti!

----------


## ABSOLUTE

:posi:   po vetem gruaja e shliron komplet prej kompleksit sexul. Me nje moshatare, s'kish qen interesant.

----------


## Julius

Budallëqe! 
Im vëlla ishte më i vogël se kta dhe mezi i mbusha mendjen të mos shkonte te gropa e Sejdisë lol se kisha frikë mos merrte ndonjë sëmundje.  :ngerdheshje: 
Kur të ngrihet... mendja, nuk pyet shumë. 

Për çunat nuk e shof si gjo të keqe. Kanë qënë me fat madje. 

U vuri nota kjo msusja? Cili doli më mirë?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Po. Ku qendron e keqja? 
> 
> Femrat 30 vjecare jan 100 her me te mira ne seks se 18 vjecaret ca thu ti!


ore ne rregull kur flasim per veten, por nuk vlen e njejta pikepamje nese flas si prind(kur te behem dmth  :ngerdheshje: ).

----------


## Blue_sky

> Kur te me behet cuni 15 vjec, ose te kape mesuen edhe te beje seks me te, ose do i gjeje babi dashnore. Cuni im kur te behet 15 vjec, duhet te pakten ti kete kalu 4 te dashura, se ndryshe do dyshoj se eshte djali im.


Nga ana mendore, nje cun i asaj moshe s'ka shume diference me nje goce ndaj abuzimi eshte njelloj sikur nje mesues mashkull te abuzonte me nje nxenese te asaj moshe. Traumat psikologjike, jane te njejta per nje adoleshent normal.

Ti s'je gati per te femije, shpresoj te jesh nje dite sidoqofte, pasi ka ikur koha kur meshkujt edukohen per te kap sa me shume dashnore e femrat mbyllen brenda. Cuni duhet te edukohet te lidhe seksin me nje angazhim emocional ndaj nje femre, ndryshe do behet individ disfunksional me vone.
Te kesh nje grua te tille, perverse, qe te jargavitet ne cunin adoleshent, naiv qe per me teper ka degjuar tipa qe e mendojne si ti qe e shtyjne ne ate drejtim...eshte ide e tmerreshme.

----------


## brooklyn2007

:ngerdheshje:  Per nje moment kur pashe titullin e temes sa nuk u pataksa (kujtova se ishte ne Shqiperi-Aktualitete Shoqerore). Me pas pashe qe ishte ne Amerike. Ka shume lloje gjallesash ne kete vend, s'eshte per tu cuditur me keto lajme  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Julius

Ohu o Blue Sky pse nuk pyet njëherë meshkuj që janë "abuzuar" në atë moshë sesi e mendojnë? :P

Nuk të ndodh gjo mos kini frikë ju meshkujt e tjerë. lol


Tuka psh duket se është "abuzuar" në atë moshë. Ja na mer tukë?

----------


## Blue_sky

> Ohu o Blue Sky pse nuk pyet njëherë meshkuj që janë "abuzuar" në atë moshë sesi e mendojnë? :P


Pjeserisht disfunksionale ne fushen sentimentale. Tjeter pyetje kishe?

----------


## eva87

e mendoj si Blue_sky

----------

